# Installing Windows 8 on a Pentium 4 Computer.



## rbarringto (Feb 16, 2014)

Hi Forum,

Is there a way to install Windows 8 on my Hewlett-Packard Pavilion t124a computer with Intel Pentium 4 processor computer without using NX or XD. I really wanted to see how good or crap this computer can be (runs Windows 7 like a dream). My other computer has a Celeron D CPU and that is really slow........................................................... and                      laggy. (even with windows xp).


-rbarringto


----------



## Geoff (Feb 16, 2014)

What are the rest of the specs?


----------



## rbarringto (Feb 16, 2014)

Hewlett Packard Pavilion t124a 
Intel Pentium 4 (Northwood)
1 GB of RAM (2x512MB)
Current OS is Windows 7 Professional
NVidia GeForce 6200 

Anything else?


----------



## Okedokey (Feb 16, 2014)

Just run this: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/p/?LinkId=321548 and it will tell you.


----------



## rbarringto (Feb 16, 2014)

I don't think you understand what I'm saying. What I want to do is to install Windows 8 on my PC, but my processor is a Pentium 4 and does not support NX (XD). Is there something that will bypass the whole NX checking thing?


----------



## Okedokey (Feb 16, 2014)

No, you cannot bypass  No-eXecute.  If you run the update advisor and it says you cannot run it, you cannot run it.


----------



## rbarringto (Feb 16, 2014)

Righto, thanks.


----------



## claptonman (Feb 16, 2014)

If it can run Windows 7 like a dream, win8 will be even better.


----------



## mrberty2o2o (Feb 16, 2014)

Have you tried booting the Windows 8 disk from the BIOS? if Windows 7 installed then Windows 8 should.


----------



## rbarringto (Feb 23, 2014)

Comes up with error code when I go to boot up from BIOS Screen.



And again the question is....

- Can I install Windows 8.1 on my Pentium 4 processor (north wood) without having NX or XD enabled?


----------



## DMGrier (Feb 23, 2014)

error code would be nice, from what I am seeing doing a quick bing search I would say no but could tell you more when I get that error code.


----------



## Okedokey (Feb 23, 2014)

I just think you should run the update advisor, it will tell you what issues you may/may not have and possibly how to fix them. Trust me, MS want to sell every copy of Win 8 they can.


----------



## ivtec (Feb 28, 2014)

rbarringto said:


> Hi Forum,
> 
> Is there a way to install Windows 8 on my Hewlett-Packard Pavilion t124a computer with Intel Pentium 4 processor computer without using NX or XD. I really wanted to see how good or crap this computer can be (runs Windows 7 like a dream). My other computer has a Celeron D CPU and that is really slow........................................................... and                      laggy. (even with windows xp).
> 
> ...



No way you can do that,you could barely run win 7 on that machine


----------



## Okedokey (Feb 28, 2014)

ivtec said:


> No way you can do that,you could barely run win 7 on that machine



And windows 7 is probably harder to run.  Win 8 is more optimised.


----------



## spynoodle (Mar 1, 2014)

I wouldn't give up so quickly on your Celeron D computer; Celeron D's are really just 65nm Pentium 4's with less cache, and most Celeron D's should be faster than a Northwood Pentium 4. More importantly, however, Celeron D's should support NX. What are the complete specs of your other computer? Maybe it's just laggy because you need a RAM upgrade, or perhaps you just haven't done regular maintenance in a while.


----------



## Havoc (Mar 2, 2014)

The Only Windows 8 that Might work would be the Consumer Preview 32 bit..All the other One's will Not work..


----------

